# Questions about fluorescent tube flicker.



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey all, just have a quick question about fluorescent tubing.

I have a 30" arcadia fluorescent tube with the appropriate arcadia fitting for power which seems to be working great and my Chuckwalla doesn't seem to be having any trouble enjoying both this light and his basking light.

The problem is though looking at the light straight on is fine, but looking at it out of the corner of my eye I notice a little flicker. Now I know about how the tubes work and that it is flickering at 120 times per second but I just wanted to check that it's okay for my Chuckwalla if I am noticing it slightly.

Looking forward to hearing what you all think! Thanks.


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmm cant say ive ever noticed the UV in my beardies tank ever flicker...are the connectors on either side pushed right on? 

How long have you had the tube? When they are on their way out they start to go black on the ends and may then start flickering, if its starting to go black it will need replacing


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello and thanks for your support, we strive to provide the very best quality products and up to date science,

The flicker you can see is quite normal, most T8 systems use a magnetic ballast or controller, these ballasts flicker at 50htz I believe. This is the pulse of current as it travels along the copper coil.

Electronic ballasts flicker at 50 thousand htz, which is so fast it is impossible to detect, so we can advertise as flicker free. It is possible to get electronic T8 ballasts, we make them, but the brand new all singing all dancing high output T5s can only be run via an electronic system.

Brand new lamps may be more obviously flickering as they burn in over the first week, and like wise old lamps can flicker. But it is more than likely just ballast flicker.

Only Arcadia lamps last for a full year and the % that is advertised is maintained AFTER the lamp has burned in.

Any questions welcome

Thanks again

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products "light for life"!

Arcadia the leaders in pet-care lighting technology - D3+ Reptile T5 Lamp


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

The bulb is now noticeably flickering on the left side, I've checked the connections and they're definatly all the way in. I've only had the tube and everything for 3 days.

I guess I should go to surrey pet supplies to get the kit replaced. Will my chuck me okay for a couple of hours while I get that swapped over?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Gently remove the lamp holders from the lamp and reinsert, make sure ghe cables are also not all balled up, they work better if the are straight. Firstly don't panic, the controller is gauranteed for 5 years!!! This is because the never go wrong. Please let me know how you get on. It is usulay the Lamp not seated properly or small bits of plastic or packing bunging up the lamp holder,

John courteney-smith. Arcadia products.


----------



## trapieter (Jan 29, 2007)

hey matt, 
have you tried making sure the starter is screwed in properly I have had this before and found this to be the problem.. give it a wiggle. if not take it back and get a replacement. your chuck will be fine for that short time


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey Jo, thanks for posting! I've already checked the starter thing and taken it out and reinserted it so it can't be that. 

John, thanks for your advice, tomorrow morning I will take out and completely reinsert the tube to see if that has any effect, if not I will return everything to surrey pet supplies to get replaced just in case.

Thanks all!


----------

